# Installing hardwood in sunken living room



## mr_handy (Jul 9, 2010)

*Indianapolis Handyman*

I know you prefer not to use a bullnose but I would highly recommend using it anyway. It is best not to have a sharp edge at a step. The piece that you are considering to install will likely crack in a short period of time. If installed correctly I think you may be very pleased with how the bullnose looks once installed and won't look as bulky as you are imagining and should hold up to the traffic very well. If you insist on not using a wood bullnose then I imagine that an outside corner threshold made of metal would hold up well like what is used for carpet and laminate in similar situations. I hope this is helpful and good luck.

Indianapolis Handyman


----------



## alupso (Jun 11, 2010)

mr_handy said:


> I know you prefer not to use a bullnose but I would highly recommend using it anyway. It is best not to have a sharp edge at a step. The piece that you are considering to install will likely crack in a short period of time. If installed correctly I think you may be very pleased with how the bullnose looks once installed and won't look as bulky as you are imagining and should hold up to the traffic very well. If you insist on not using a wood bullnose then I imagine that an outside corner threshold made of metal would hold up well like what is used for carpet and laminate in similar situations. I hope this is helpful and good luck.
> 
> Indianapolis Handyman


Thanks for the reply Mr Handyman and I was thinking the same with the outside corner breaking as well. 

Don't they make a flush or smaller looking stair bullnose? If they do I would prefer to use that but I also really need to go to the store and see how the bullnose looks and judge it in person. 

What about the wall going up to the step and laying the wood plank/pieces vertically and gluing them in place?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

alupso said:


> What about the wall going up to the step and laying the wood plank/pieces vertically and gluing them in place?


Thats the ticket


----------

